

Why is there no Red Hat for consumer products? - danielfrese

Red Hat is a pretty successful open-source company.<p>I am wondering, why is there no company like Red Hat that builds awesome open-source products but for the consumer space?
======
wmf
Because there is no business model for that company.

~~~
danielfrese
I don't buy that argument.

I would pay for an Ubuntu that runs flawlessly and supports more software.

~~~
lumberjack
Both RHEL and Canonical already offer that kind of support.

Specifically for Ubuntu: [http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-
advantag...](http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-
advantage/desktop)

------
ScottWhigham
I'm trying to wrap my head around what "open-source products... for the
consumer space" even means. Are we talking open-source
toasters/microwaves/appliances? Doors? Windows? Toys? I'm just not sure I
understand what we're talking about when you say "Products".

